# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  500 coups de cravache en 30 minutes
http://www.rtl.de/rtlaktuell/rtl_aktuel ... icle=22414

Ames sensibles s'abstenir, ce n'est pas gore, mais ca fait mal pour l'animal...

----------


## pitite fouine

[center:58xwt9nf] :cartonrouge:  sa c est pas cool du tous ha ha ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :grrr:  :demon: [/center:58xwt9nf]

----------


## boutdchup

je crois que le pauvre cheval ne doit plus rien sentir à force... ya des con*ards partout hein ?

----------


## elevagema

Oh mais j'allucine c'est quoi ces co***** , franchement faire sa a un animal c'est franchement pas humain ! Ca me révolte j'allucine !

----------


## croquette73

J'ai tout envie d'y tuer !!   :grrr:  :grrr:   Et encore les mots me manquent !   :beurk:

----------


## Ssica

J'espère bien que cette personne sera punie comme elle le mérite !! !! ! !

----------

un bon coup de sabot dans la tronche

----------


## CandiceHayaa

> un bon coup de sabot dans la tronche


C'est clair on bon coup de sabot dans ta g*****!!
Bon j'ai fait de l'équitation, je donnais aussi des coup de cravache, mais je le tapait pas comme ça!!   :grrr: 
Je tapotais plus qu'autres choses! (ceux qui ont fait de l'équitation me comprendrons!   ::   )

----------


## Jully

Quelle horreur.   :beurk:

----------


## pitite fouine

j ai envoyer le lien a mon beau frere au maroc 
il s occupe des chevaux 
il en a  :beurk: 
c est abuser 
 :grrr:  :grrr:

----------


## hilda59

c'est dégueulasse j'en ferai pareil avec le mec pour voir s'il s'est ruer aussi bien que le cheval  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------

:shock:  :shock:   c'est fou !!

en longe en plus   ::   .... comme si yavait quoi que ce soit à apprendre au cheval   :beuhnon:  la longe c'est de L'ECHAUFFEMENT

J'ose même pas imaginer après un refus    ::

----------

C'est atroce! On regarde et on est juste impuissants!    ::

----------


## Enileme

Les mots ne me viennent pas...  :| 

Pauvre cheval, qu'est ce qu'il doit souffrir.   ::  

Mais pourquoi ce n'est pas tout ses con*ards qui reçoivent des coups de cravache, du gavage comme les canards, etc ???

----------

Pauvre cheval . . . .

----------


## Hagalaz

Comment briser un cheval en 30 mins... Quelles horreur...   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## boutdchup

surtout qu'on comprend meme pas ce qu'elle/il attend du cheval quoi !
pffff on a trop envi que le cheval lui pet la g****** avec un grand coup de cul... pfff meme pas il se rebiffe... le pauvre... olala et l'autre avec son fouet il se croit malin...
ça me rappele une certaine scene... au secour

----------

Ben y'a un moment où le cheval tente de se rebiffer ( il peut à peine vu comment les renes sont attachées courtes ), il lance une ruade mais là il se prend un coup de cravache encore plus fort...   ::

----------


## AZUR

Pas pu regarder; je mets sur mon blog!

----------


## Nala77

L'homme n'est vraiment qu'une pauv' mayrde... Une bonne bombe nucléaire sur le coin de la tronche ça nous ferait du bien tiens!

----------


## guill28

en France il faut savoir que pendant les courses de chevaux les jockeys n'ont le droit qu'a très peu de coup de cravache (peu c'est trop). Les juges de courses sanctionne par amende toutes écuries et tout jockeys tout ceux qui dépassent le nombre définie

ma source mon père travail la dedans  :Smile:

----------


## AZUR

Oui, mais c'est comme partout, il y a toujours des exactions!   :grrr:

----------


## boutdchup

oui lors d'une course le jokey ne doit pas donner plus de 12 ou 13 coups de cravaches. cest filmé et compté
mais enfin là l'imbécile de la video il frappe il sait meme pas pourquoi

----------


## Bliss

la longe pour le cheval c'est pour le détendre avant de monter et bien souvent ça lui permet de se défouler.... 
Ruer il le peut mais pas trop vu son enrennement! ça risque de lui faire mal au dos et il le sait.

J'ai monté pendant plus de 25 ans et je peux vous dire que ce n'est pas le pire  :?  il suffit d'aller voir dans les paddocks ce que les cavaliers peuvent infliger à leur cheval pour la coupe.

C'est lamentable comme procédé pour obtenir la soumission du cheval

----------

Moi je ne comprends rien à cette video.Que disent les personnes dans l'enclos,que font elles?Elles admirent son travail ou elles critiquent.   Y a t'il eu des actions menées contre ces mauvais traitements?En tout cas lui il continue sans que quiconque s'interpose.Hallucinant!!!Etait ce un reportage,un témoignage?

----------


## golum

J'aimerais bien lui faire la même chose au mec qui tiend la cravache et ce serait un plaisir   ::

----------


## Lau21

Il me semble que c'est une cavalière de dressage allemande assez connue, le sujet a été abordé plusieurs fois sur des forums équestres.
D'après mes souvenirs (parce que la vidéo date un peu), elle a été jugée et sanctionnée mais je ne sais plus exactement comment, je me souviens seulement que cela m'avait paru léger comme sanction, surtout que ce n'était pas la première fois qu'elle était condamnée pour maltraitance!   :grrr:

----------


## linda014

Pourriture   :demon: 

J'espère quand même que les associations locales se sont occupées de lui

----------


## luckinou

comment peut on en arriver là à faire du mal et aussi à filmer la scéne sans intervenir??  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------


## ptitealice

> comment peut on en arriver là à faire du mal et aussi à filmer la scéne sans intervenir??  :grrr:  :grrr:


[/*:m:1aesqn4g]Oui mais intervenir pour quel résultat ?
Je pense que la personne qui a filmé n'avait peut etre pas les compétences, et a préféré filmer et fournir une preuve à des gens plus compétents qui eux pourraient tenter quelque chose.

----------


## cactusss

Pauvre type, 
Il frappe sans raison et ne sais même pas à quoi ça sert...
Pauvre loulou

----------

